# Husqvarna 235 Chainsaw Good Buy??



## wampler234 (Dec 5, 2010)

Husqvarna 235 Chainsaw with 16" bar brand new in the box for 160 bucks or is it junk ?


----------



## mountainlake (Dec 5, 2010)

Same as a Poulan I think. Steve


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 5, 2010)

so it wouldnt a bad little saw


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 5, 2010)

You can get a refurbed Husky 435 with a warrantee on feebay for something like $175. Much more saw for the money IMO....opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2010)

mountainlake said:


> Same as a Poulan I think. Steve



Not really, but it is made by Poulan - it is a model to avoid, and a 16" bar is too much for it.

My Husky dealer refuse to sell them.

The 435 is much better!


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 5, 2010)

im glad i asked! i just dont want to drop a bunch of cash on a stihl but i just want an all around good saw to cut my own firewood... is there another saw you guys would suggest


----------



## hamish (Dec 5, 2010)

Definately have to agree with other posters..............forgo the 235 and save a few extra dollars and get a 435. I do not stock either the 235 or 240, and refuse to stock them. I avoid at all cost working on them, or even warranty issues.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2010)

wampler234 said:


> im glad i asked! i just dont want to drop a bunch of cash on a stihl but i just want an all around good saw to cut my own firewood... is there another saw you guys would suggest



You need to offer a bit more info on the wood then!


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 5, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> You need to offer a bit more info on the wood then!



well i just want an all around good saw not going to be cutting anything particular


----------



## brokenbudget (Dec 5, 2010)

wampler234 said:


> well i just want an all around good saw not going to be cutting anything particular



we need size, type, and amount to give you a valid response. your budget is also a plus.


----------



## CGC4200 (Dec 5, 2010)

*445?*

There are recon units on e-bay with some warranty for $200 delivered.
They are heavier than 435, but 5 more cc, might make a better all around
economical saw. There have been some favorable reviews on AS.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2010)

wampler234 said:


> well i just want an all around good saw not going to be cutting anything particular



Well, for starters, there are no "all around good" saws, and 35-40cc isn't enough for general firewood cutting. A few smallish trees is another story.....

If the 16" bar you mentioned really is needed, you need a 50cc saw.


----------



## minnnt (Dec 5, 2010)

omg, no one has told him to get a 361 or 346xp yet? Is everyone feeling ok?


----------



## brokenbudget (Dec 5, 2010)

minnnt said:


> omg, no one has told him to get a 361 or 346xp yet? Is everyone feeling ok?



hmmmmm, now that you mention it i am feeling a little diiiiiizy


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 5, 2010)

minnnt said:


> omg, no one has told him to get a 361 or 346xp yet? Is everyone feeling ok?



Be patient. We're heading that way. You saw Troll's last post right? The groundwork is being laid. Give it an hour or two and somebody will suggest a Makita 6401, followed by an MS441, Dolmar 7900, 395XP, or MS660...


----------



## brokenbudget (Dec 5, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Be patient. We're heading that way. You saw Troll's last post right? The groundwork is being laid. Give it an hour or two and somebody will suggest an MS441 or MS660...



i was gonna mention a 7900:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## minnnt (Dec 5, 2010)

LOL!! 

In all seriousness though, it does depend on how much firewood you intend to cut per year. You obviously want it to last for a few years, but you also don't want to spend a bomb on one! I would look for a good used Pro model saw that would be in your price range and should outlast a 'lesser' saw at the same time as being lighter, more powerful and better made. Stihl 260 is a nice reliable saw.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh no, here we go....


How long will it take for the MS260 to once again be called 'obsolete'.


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 5, 2010)

oak maple elm hickory apple hedge etc etc.. i really dont want to go to much over 250 bucks


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 5, 2010)

wampler234 said:


> oak maple elm hickory apple hedge etc etc.. i really dont want to go to much over 250 bucks



What diameter wood are going to be cutting (both majority of the wood, and maximum size)? How much wood are you going to cut in a year?


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 5, 2010)

well i would like something with at least an 18inch bar that way i can cut just about anything i want... im sure i wont me cutting any monster trees mainly just small 10 to 14inch diameter i would say... and il probly be cutting maybe 2 to 3 cords a year


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Be patient. We're heading that way. You saw Troll's last post right? The groundwork is being laid. Give it an hour or two and somebody will suggest a Makita 6401, followed by an MS441, Dolmar 7900, 395XP, or MS660...




I guess so, it just is inevitable! 

He surely needs a MS660, at least!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> What diameter wood are going to be cutting (both majority of the wood, and maximum size)? How much wood are you going to cut in a year?



That is what I wanted him to state - the question is hopeless to answer in a serious way without that info!


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 5, 2010)

Gonna be hard to find a saw that will pull an 18" with ease new for $250.00.
A used 029/290 Stihl would be a good fit.
Most of the refurbs will be smaller than you are looking for.
A good low hour Dolmar 510 might be had for that money.
A Husky 55, 350 or 353 would work well for you also and are better quality than the Stihls above.
Some of the older Homies, Macs and Poulans in real good shape would be worth looking into.


Mike


----------



## v_dub1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

I just added a husky 445 with a 18 inch bar its a referb for $178 shipped from ***************** just google coupons for them and theres one for 10% off so it came to 178 and free shipping. and its not to bad of a saw.


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 5, 2010)

that sounds like a perdy good deal on that 445 husky there what do you guys think


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 5, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Well, for starters, there are no "all around good" saws, and 35-40cc isn't enough for general firewood cutting. A few smallish trees is another story.....
> 
> If the 16" bar you mentioned really is needed, you need a 50cc saw.



you says 16" bar would need 50cc this 445 husky that guy listed its running a 18" bar 45.7cc not good??


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 5, 2010)

i have also came across a few husky 455 under 250 bucks... nobody has metioned them not so good??


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 5, 2010)

wampler234 said:


> you says 16" bar would need 50cc this 445 husky that guy listed its running a 18" bar 45.7cc not good??



a decent 45cc saw will pull an 18 .325 just fine for the casual cutter, you wont break any speed records, but itll work fine. of course it will be faster with a 16...but not much, and who cares anyway if all youre doing is cutting a couple cords of wood each year


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2010)

wampler234 said:


> i have also came across a few husky 455 under 250 bucks... nobody has metioned them not so good??



If your budget is really tight, that would be an OK deal - that saw has some capasity, and isn't a pure POS.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 5, 2010)

wampler234 said:


> well i would like something with at least an 18inch bar that way i can cut just about anything i want... im sure i wont me cutting any monster trees mainly just small 10 to 14inch diameter i would say... and il probly be cutting maybe 2 to 3 cords a year



For cutting that kind of wood, a 16" bar on a 40-50cc saw such as a Husky 435 or 445 will be fine. For cutting "just about anything you want".................well then you get into the more expensive saws, and this thread will get big *fast*...:hmm3grin2orange:



SawTroll said:


> I guess so, it just is inevitable!
> 
> He surely needs a MS660, at least!



At the least. Should probably just go with an MS880 and be done with it!



rms61moparman said:


> Gonna be hard to find a saw that will pull an 18" with ease new for $250.00.
> A used 029/290 Stihl would be a good fit.
> Most of the refurbs will be smaller than you are looking for.
> A good low hour Dolmar 510 might be had for that money.
> ...



All good points Mike. Heck, an old Homelite Super XL-AO, a McCulloch 10-10, or a Poulan 306 would certainly pull an 18" bar and do fine for cutting 2-3 cords of 10-14" diameter hardwood. Works for me, but then I'm a bit eccentric....


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2010)

wampler234 said:


> you says 16" bar would need 50cc this 445 husky that guy listed its running a 18" bar 45.7cc not good??



You "can" run about any bar on any saw, the question is what really works in wood - an 18" on a cheap 45cc saw surely will not run good - but if your expectations are low enough, it may fit anyway.....


----------



## funky sawman (Dec 5, 2010)

the 435 is a hundred times more saw than the 235. the 235 is good for shooting at:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## v_dub1968 (Dec 6, 2010)

Here is the code you type in if you decide to get one. Code "vwsave10" I like my 445 i just cut up a pretty big maple tree no problem. I got 2 cords of wood out of it. Seems to be a nice saw. But i consider myself a chainsaw hobbiest im no pro i just cut a few cords a year for camping.


My buddy just bought a 235 for cutting firewood needless to say its on the bench again. I wouldnt buy a 235


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 6, 2010)

so buying the 445 isnt going to be like buying a cheap peice of crap that breaks all the time and isnt dependable is it?? i went to the farm store today and i seen a few sithls under 250 two were under 200 the ms170 and the next size up but there alot small motors than the 445


----------



## v_dub1968 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have the ms 280 ez start with a 16 inch bar and it runs like a raped ape when going thru 10inch and under wood. but if i was on a budget i would get the 445 its a runner also.


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 6, 2010)

so what does everyone think about the 445


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 6, 2010)

Haven't had any dealings with it.
Worked on a friends 455 recently and it was pretty nice


Mike


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 6, 2010)

v_dub1968 said:


> Here is the code you type in if you decide to get one. Code "vwsave10" I like my 445 i just cut up a pretty big maple tree no problem. I got 2 cords of wood out of it. Seems to be a nice saw. But i consider myself a chainsaw hobbiest im no pro i just cut a few cords a year for camping.
> 
> 
> My buddy just bought a 235 for cutting firewood needless to say its on the bench again. I wouldnt buy a 235



is that your saw for sale or what?? is there more than one?


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 6, 2010)

im thinking perdy hard on that 445...


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 6, 2010)

wampler234 said:


> im thinking perdy hard on that 445...



im not sure if anyone asked you yet but, what saws have you previously run or owned?
that would be a good way to get a gauge of how happy you might be with a certain saw

example: if the only saws you have run are a poulan wild thing and a 38cc craftsman from sears, then a husky 445 will be a step up, definitely, youd be happy


----------



## v_dub1968 (Dec 6, 2010)

wampler234 said:


> is that your saw for sale or what?? is there more than one?



No its a company vminovations that sells them for $197 and this is a code for 10% off that makes it $178 shipped to your door. I just bought one from them.


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 6, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> im not sure if anyone asked you yet but, what saws have you previously run or owned?
> that would be a good way to get a gauge of how happy you might be with a certain saw
> 
> example: if the only saws you have run are a poulan wild thing and a 38cc craftsman from sears, then a husky 445 will be a step up, definitely, youd be happy



bout the only saws ive ran would be little vintage homelites... and recently to cut down some small 6inch pine trees in my yard it was a smaller sithl dont remember the model be nothing killer


----------



## Pablo26 (Dec 6, 2010)

Somebody said someone would say it, so I'll say it. For your budget, try to find a Home Depot ex-rental Makita 6401 for sale. Mine was at the first HD I called and was $205. It's the most bang for your buck if you can find one, and a fine firewood saw.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 7, 2010)

wampler234 said:


> so what does everyone think about the 445



All feedback I have seen on that model has been positive. It isn't a pro saw, but probably pretty good for what it is.


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 7, 2010)

i got an email today from a guy that has a few saws for sale i havnt seen them yet so idk what shape there in yet but this is what he sent me ....

I got an older stihl 031 w/ 16 inch bar. Runs good, very reliable. Its older tho but its made good, not plastic like the newer saws. I would let it go for 120. I might have a good 028 with a 16 inch bar, i will have to look and see, they are a little newer but still have magnesium cases like the older and professional grade saws. Probly late 80's. It would run closer to 150 price range.


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 7, 2010)

anyone have any thoughts on these?


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 7, 2010)

wampler234 said:


> anyone have any thoughts on these?



cant say anything about the ol 031, never touched one

i do have a 028 wb , prob mid to late 80's model and the thing is a tank, i would take it over my buddies husky 455 rancher in a heart beat, its a few cc's smaller, but definitely torquer ,cuts better and is much better built .. but remeber they are OLD, thats about the only bad thing, their age, and their weight


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 7, 2010)

Both the 028 and the 031 are great old saws and between the two of them have probably cut a MILLION of cords of firewood.
My concern would be that many of the parts are NLA from the dealers and must be found used or "new old stock".
NOS parts usually command premium prices WHEN you can find them.
Those saws would be great for backup saws and are priced in the normal range for a good specimen.
I would have some concerns about using one for my main saw if my only source of heat was wood (which it is) and especially if I worked public work (which I do).
If you are an occasional cutter, and it doesn't create a hardship if you go to the woods and your saw quits, go for it.


Mike


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 7, 2010)

well i contacted him and he said the 028 runs and cuts good, i guess he works on them for a living and he said hes just had to put a cord on this one. it has good compression and the 031 needs work before he could sell it.


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 7, 2010)

he said is was a 028av wood boss i cant find any pictures of it on the net, this is the one he sent me on my phone


----------



## Sprintcar (Dec 7, 2010)

The Husky 235 is at the lower end of saws produced and come in one color, orange. If you are going to do minimal cutting with a saw, just around the house clean up trim work, this may be the saw you need. If you are heating with wood and need something with some snort, upgrade to the 445, 455 or 460. If you have some mechanical skills and don't mind working on your own equipment, buy some used saws, there are plenty out there.

Jerry


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 7, 2010)

Pablo26 said:


> Somebody said someone would say it, so I'll say it. For your budget, try to find a Home Depot ex-rental Makita 6401 for sale. Mine was at the first HD I called and was $205. It's the most bang for your buck if you can find one, and a fine firewood saw.



lol the ones im seeing on the net lowest being like 500 bucks!


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 7, 2010)

The pic you posted is of an 031.



This is an 028

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stihl-028-Super...576677905?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item27b7298c11





And no, I don't have anything to do with this sale or the seller.
I posted this link for reference only because it has several decent pics.
This post is NOT an endorsement or recommendation for you to buy this saw.


Mike


----------



## lly_duramax (Dec 7, 2010)

The pic you just posted is of the 031 not the 028. I would think that there would be more parts available for the 028 than the 031. Someone back me up on this. I have an 032 and have had a hard time finding an air filter of all things for it, and I believe it is a little newer model than the 031.


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 7, 2010)

so the 031 would be harder to find parts for then for sure


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 7, 2010)

that wouldnt be the greatest to not find parts...


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 7, 2010)

just went to a local stihl dealership here a couple months back.. they had the fuel line, impulse line, and main rubber intake boot all in stock for my 028 wood boss, under $30.
picked mine up off guy on craigslist last year, had a brand new stihl .325 bar and chain on it and pulls it fine. i like it


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 7, 2010)

I was all set to get a 445 off of ebay, it looks like a great saw and when I asked the same question to all these gentlemen they all had positive responses. The only reason I didn't get the husky is I landed the 026 for free. I still would love to get the 445 but i don't think my wife will let me. As for the 028 Im sure if it was running great it would be nice but do you know what its life was like before you were to own it? That is the chance you take when you get a old saw. I have never bought a new or refurbished saw and I can tell you some older saws run like champs and others run like champs in between long periods of "repair time". If your prior sawing was with a lil stihl and some old homies i think you'll be blown away by the 445. But hey thats just my opinion GOOD LUCK -Matt


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 7, 2010)

anyone have a 031?


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 7, 2010)

MechanicMatt said:


> I was all set to get a 445 off of ebay, it looks like a great saw and when I asked the same question to all these gentlemen they all had positive responses. The only reason I didn't get the husky is I landed the 026 for free. I still would love to get the 445 but i don't think my wife will let me. As for the 028 Im sure if it was running great it would be nice but do you know what its life was like before you were to own it? That is the chance you take when you get a old saw. I have never bought a new or refurbished saw and I can tell you some older saws run like champs and others run like champs in between long periods of "repair time". If your prior sawing was with a lil stihl and some old homies i think you'll be blown away by the 445. But hey thats just my opinion GOOD LUCK -Matt



thanks for your opinion matt... yeah i really like stihls alot but i just dont know if it would be good idea to pay 120 for the 031 thats 20+ years old and have to drive 65miles to get it... orrr buy the 445 that a refurb for 180 the refurb would be almost just like a brand new one i would think


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 7, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing about the refurb being just like new. And I too love my stihls, they are the used saws that keep on running. My husky is out of order for now, but i will say that when its running it gets ran hard. I wanted a little orange brother for my husky thats why I was thinking 445 and trust me i still think hmmmm 445. My wife will just kill me if another box shows up on my door step.


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 7, 2010)

what husky do you already have and what wrong with it matt


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a 362xp that I blew up. It really would still be running but I had to mess with it in a quest for more speed. Then I.......well the wounds are still fresh. Let me tell you that when she is running right there is nothing like a 60+ cc saw with a sharp chain tearing into wood. Lap top running low on battery gotta go till tomorrow night. Matt


----------



## v_dub1968 (Dec 7, 2010)

Just click the link and enter the code and you will have a certified refubished husquvarna 445 with warranty at your door in 3 days and you will be very happy.


http://www.*****************/produc...45_7cc_Gas_Powered_Chainsaw_Refurbished_.html 


enter code............ vmsave10



Total cost $178 


Factory renewed to original condition HUSQVARNA 445 Gas Chainsaw 



This item was refurbished by the manufacturer to the original condition and is guaranteed to meet or exceed specifications and performance of a brand new unit!


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 8, 2010)

wampler234 said:


> anyone have a 031?






rms61moparman said:


> Both the 028 and the 031 are great old saws and between the two of them have probably cut a MILLION of cords of firewood.
> My concern would be that many of the parts are NLA from the dealers and must be found used or "new old stock".
> NOS parts usually command premium prices WHEN you can find them.
> Those saws would be great for backup saws and are priced in the normal range for a good specimen.
> ...



I have an 031AV and I agree with what Mike said about them. Mine was my 'primary' saw for a while in the early '80s. Every part was still available for them at the dealer (though expensive for a teenager). The 028 saws are at the 'parts availability stage' that my 031AV was back when I was using it all the time. I couldn't recomend an 031AV for somebody as their 'only' saw if their home heating depended on it.

Some parts still are available from the dealers, but that supply is drying up. It's a good 'second' or 'fun' saw. I've gathered up most of the parts needed to rebuild my old workhorse, including an NOS piston and cylinder. When I've gotten the last few bits I'll go through the whole saw. For the years of service it gave me, I owe it that.


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 8, 2010)

well i called the closest home depot with tool rental and they didnt have any used 6401s for sale... and i talked to the man with the 031 he said the saw started 2nd pull but i think with this being my only saw im wanting a new one


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 8, 2010)

i did it!!! i just ended up buying the 445! hope your right


----------



## GA_Boy (Dec 8, 2010)

you'll like it, the 445's are feisty little things. I've cut some pretty big limbs with it no problem. I can't speak for its longevity. 
Also, The little hole in the muffler really needs to be bigger so the saw can exhale.


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 8, 2010)

GA_Boy said:


> you'll like it, the 445's are feisty little things. I've cut some pretty big limbs with it no problem. I can't speak for its longevity.
> Also, The little hole in the muffler really needs to be bigger so the saw can exhale.



soooo what did you do... did you make it larger? anyone else have this problem


----------



## GA_Boy (Dec 8, 2010)

pulled out the removable spark arrestor screen and stuck a dremel cutter inside. super easy


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Both the 028 and the 031 are great old saws and between the two of them have probably cut a MILLION of cords of firewood. ....



Surely, but I don't see how those old collectors items fit into this thread? opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

wampler234 said:


> i did it!!! i just ended up buying the 445! hope your right




I think you did well!


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 8, 2010)

now i just have to figure out this muffler mod... im not sure about that why??


----------



## Sprintcar (Dec 8, 2010)

wampler234 said:


> i did it!!! i just ended up buying the 445! hope your right



Good choice. The 445 is a good little saw. Read the owners manual and run some tanks of fuel through it. Don't go jump on something way too big for the 445. I can't say this enough, read the owners manual and learn how to maintain your saw.

Jerry


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

Sprintcar said:


> Good choice. The 445 is a good little saw. Read the owners manual and run some tanks of fuel through it. Don't go jump on something way too big for the 445. I can't say this enough, read the owners manual and learn how to maintain your saw.
> 
> Jerry




:agree2: And leave the muffler alone, unless someone comes up with exactly what to do on that saw. It is a "strato" saw, so it may not respond well to a traditional muffler mod.


----------



## GA_Boy (Dec 8, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> :agree2: And leave the muffler alone, unless someone comes up with exactly what to do on that saw. It is a "strato" saw, so it may not respond well to a traditional muffler mod.



Well i have one and did it with no ill effects. Runs better and cooler. Choked up saw is a phrase that definitely comes to mind.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

GA_Boy said:


> Well i have one and did it with no ill effects. Runs better and cooler. Choked up saw is a phrase that definitely comes to mind.



Cool!

... but I guess he needs to know what to do, not just that it can be done!


----------



## GA_Boy (Dec 8, 2010)

post #71


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 8, 2010)

does anyone have any pictures or done this mod also???


----------



## GA_Boy (Dec 8, 2010)

gimme 10 minutes


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 8, 2010)

ight sounds good to me... id like to see what your talking about


----------



## Sprintcar (Dec 8, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> :agree2: And leave the muffler alone, unless someone comes up with exactly what to do on that saw. It is a "strato" saw, so it may not respond well to a traditional muffler mod.



What he said. Very wise man indeed!

:agree2::agree2::agree2::agree2::agree2:


----------



## GA_Boy (Dec 8, 2010)

It's hard to get light in there for a good picture. Very simple and effective. The original hole is less than half that size.















and to all the naysayers


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 8, 2010)

icic thanks for the pictures! i will have to see how she runs


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

GA_Boy said:


> ...
> and to all the naysayers



I don't know of any - and the results are not known. 

Surely it is plausible that it runs better, but there is no evidence.....


----------



## GA_Boy (Dec 8, 2010)

semantics and i'm pretty sure the benefits to any modern saw have been shown :deadhorse:


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 8, 2010)

so in other words it wouldnt hurt it any...


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

GA_Boy said:


> semantics and i'm pretty sure the benefits to any modern saw have been shown :deadhorse:



Just tell me where benefits on the 445 has been shown then?

I am not saying that there is none (I believe there is), just that the evidence is absent!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 8, 2010)

hey wampler run it stock for a while untill you get used to it, then if you want to open her up a lil you can. Good Luck I think your gonna love your saw. Listen now that you bought ONE what is your next one gonna be? You know you can't stop at one. -Matt:chainsawguy:


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 8, 2010)

now that im waiting on the 445 to come.... what is the best bar oil, fuel oil mix, and what ratio to run in it to make it last the longest...a guy i know rides old 2 stroke racing atvs and always runs bel ray oil with his fuel and just runs it in the can saw to..good idea?? i mean it is a great addtive but for a chainsaw??


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 8, 2010)

MechanicMatt said:


> hey wampler run it stock for a while untill you get used to it, then if you want to open her up a lil you can. Good Luck I think your gonna love your saw. Listen now that you bought ONE what is your next one gonna be? You know you can't stop at one. -Matt:chainsawguy:



ooo i know im already thinking bout that lol


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

wampler234 said:


> now that im waiting on the 445 to come.... what is the best bar oil, fuel oil mix, and what ratio to run in it to make it last the longest...a guy i know rides old 2 stroke racing atvs and always runs bel ray oil with his fuel and just runs it in the can saw to..good idea?? i mean it is a great addtive but for a chainsaw??




The mix should be 50:1, with a good fully synth mix oil - the best fuel is the Aspen alkylate fuel, but it is likely not availiable where you are.

Regarding bar oil I prefer Husky Veg-Oil, but any oil that is labelled as bar oil probably will do. Ordinary engine oil will not, and used engine oil will ruin the saw, because of the debris in it!


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 8, 2010)

wampler234 said:


> now that im waiting on the 445 to come.... what is the best bar oil, fuel oil mix, and what ratio to run in it to make it last the longest...a guy i know rides old 2 stroke racing atvs and always runs bel ray oil with his fuel and just runs it in the can saw to..good idea?? i mean it is a great addtive but for a chainsaw??



you are opening a huge can of worms with these questions! lol
brand loyalty will be at play here..

the "best" bar oil, is the cheapest actual bar oil, i would say, not that "super tech" junk from walmart, that #### cost almost $10 a gallon and all it is a motor /tranny oil, no tacifiers, you want BAR OIL with tacifiers in it, then again, thats a can of worms and someone will probably tell me to go #### myself and use used motor oil.. u can run a search on that one, its a mess of a subject

for premix i use stihl ultra @ ~42:1 - again, this is another subject that can be argued for 100 pages

as far as running the same premix in your 2stroke dirtbikes/quads, i wouldnt do it.. a member her went into specifics with me at one point as too why certain 2 stroke oils you might use in a dirtbike wont work as well in a small air cooled chain saw, im sure someone else could give you a better reason as why not to, the main reason i dont is because i run 32:1 in the quad and use klotz supertechniplate which is 20% castor oil, and over all has a much higher flash point than something like stihl ultra


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2010)

Using more oil than 50:1 means that the engine will run leaner with the same carb setting, and there will be additional pollution both to the user and the environment in general. Also, there are no gains from doing so, even on 40 years old saws! It doesn't really matter what ratio they were rated at back then, *if you use a good fully synth oil*. The higher oil ratios speced were because the oil was not as good as the modern synth ones are, not because the saws needed more lubrication.

Then there is the gas - but lack of oil will not be the "killer", if anything bad happens.


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 9, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> and there will be additional pollution both to the user and the environment in general.



you sound like a tree hugger?







SawTroll said:


> Using more oil than 50:1 means that the engine will run leaner with the same carb setting,
> .


of course, i understand that there is less fuel in 1 gallon of 40:1mix than in 1 gallon of 50:1 mix...if the saw has been run and tuned using40:1.. then what you are saying has no bearing unless the saw was tuned running 50:1, then switched to 40:1 .. in whcih case how much of a difference could it really make.?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 9, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> you sound like a tree hugger?
> .....



I am not, but I notise what I breath in, when it isn't good!


----------



## v_dub1968 (Dec 9, 2010)

husky xp 50:1 oil. I wouldnt use atv oil in it as i know someone who tried it in there stihl and it didnt run so well it just wouldnt idle.


----------



## GA_Boy (Dec 9, 2010)

Use the manufacturer's recommended ratio and oil. Which is 50:1, that way they can't d*** you around if something happens to the saw and you need warranty work.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 9, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> of course, i understand that there is less fuel in 1 gallon of 40:1mix than in 1 gallon of 50:1 mix...if the saw has been run and tuned using40:1.. then what you are saying has no bearing unless the saw was tuned running 50:1, then switched to 40:1 .. in whcih case how much of a difference could it really make.?



It's a noticable difference, especaly with these modern saws that run leaner than the old ones did. If you tune your saw for 50/1 mix and then run 40/1 mix it it I bet you can easily tell the difference, and will need to retune...


----------



## CGC4200 (Dec 9, 2010)

*445 carburetor adjustment tool*

It is probably same as the one used on my 435 on the splined H & L
fuel mix adjustments, think p.n. is 530035560 or improvise. If you open
up muffler, probably needs tuning for more fuel.


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 9, 2010)

i will probly just leave the exhuast alone for a bit to see what it does...another question i have is if i have something bit to cut can i put a bigger bar on it and be ok.. i know it wouldnt be very powerfull but could you


----------



## CGC4200 (Dec 9, 2010)

*445, 18" bar a little big anyway*

The homeowner/ landowner saws are already maxed out on bar length.
I use a 42 cc Poulan Pro 260 sometimes on some small wood, but don't try
to make it do something it was not made for, just asking for problems.


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 9, 2010)

wampler234 said:


> i will probly just leave the exhuast alone for a bit to see what it does...another question i have is if i have something bit to cut can i put a bigger bar on it and be ok.. i know it wouldnt be very powerfull but could you



its more of a question of if the oiler can put out enough oil to oil a longer bar and chain than it is a question weather the motor will "pull" the bar and chain
sure it will move the chain around say a 20" bar, itll be slow as hell and bog even easier.. but i doubt the pump will have the power to put enough oil out that its getting the whole bar and chain
i wouldnt go any longer than 18" on that saw.. of course 16" on that saw would be ideal.. some on here will even say 14"


----------



## CGC4200 (Dec 9, 2010)

*When you get a saw*

Keep the chain sharp, run good fuel/oil mix, keep the air cleaner clean,
clean the crud from starter housing & bar & chain; If it still doesn't run
right, investigate or ask on AS.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 9, 2010)

CGC4200 said:


> Keep the chain sharp, run good fuel/oil mix, keep the air cleaner clean,
> clean the crud from starter housing & bar & chain; If it still doesn't run
> right, investigate or ask on AS.



Great advice, the first is the most important. A sharp 16inch bar will out cut a dull 20inch bar all day. My 026 is only 16inches and I only grab one of the bigger saws when absoulotley necessary. You will soon get CAD anyway and buy a bigger saw and then wont need to worry about putting a bigger bar on the 445. Be safe and enjoy your new toy. -Matt


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 9, 2010)

i was just wondering...ill probly end up geting a 16" to put on so she really runs good... should i buy a certian kind of bar and ive seen different chains and sizes whats the "best"


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 9, 2010)

"Best" will depend on what it comes with, and your cutting conditions and ability.
It will probably be a 3/8ths low profile or a .325.
Many of the 3/8ths LP chains are very fast even though they don't come in a full chisel square grind.
Some of the "safety" chains cut remarkably well now days too.
Most of the semi chisel chains are somewhat slower than full chisel but you might need a stopwatch to really tell the difference.

My advice would be to run what comes with it for a while. Learn how to sharpen a chain really well and go cut with people who have more experience.
You can learn by watching them and what they use.
Bars, chains, rim sprockets, file guides and the like can run into a lot of $$$ quick.
No need to spend a lot of money to find out something doesn't work well for you if you can run someone elses saw, or use their sharpening guide to learn the same thing.

You will be wanting a bigger saw before Valentines day any way so no use in dumping a lot of $$$ in this one all at one time.


Mike


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 9, 2010)

v_dub1968 said:


> Just click the link and enter the code and you will have a certified refubished husquvarna 445 with warranty at your door in 3 days and you will be very happy.
> 
> I looked a didnt even relize its coming out of nebraska...i order it last night at like 5 and its supose to be here tomarrow friday!!


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 9, 2010)

got any wood to giver her the maiden voyage on?:chainsawguy:


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 9, 2010)

oooo yeah for sure


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 10, 2010)

445 was on my doorstep before 8 o clock today now thats some shipping!


----------



## v_dub1968 (Dec 10, 2010)

I live in ohio and they shipped mine very fast also. Now its time to cut some wood :chainsawguy:


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 10, 2010)

i got mine out of the box and it was COVERED in oil... emailed them and they messaged back fast with an offer to keep it the way it is and give me a 20 dollar refund...soo 158 bucks for the 445 shiped free!


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 10, 2010)

well had it started once and came back to it awhile later and tried again and now i cant get it to go so idk if i flooded it or what but my prime button goes in but wnt pop back out......


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 10, 2010)

wampler234 said:


> well had it started once and came back to it awhile later and tried again and now i cant get it to go so idk if i flooded it or what but my prime button goes in but wnt pop back out......



"Refurbished" saws are saws that has been sold before and returned - there may or may not have been an issue with them. I guess that some times the ones checking them over don't find the real problem....

If that bulb isn't returning to the "back out" state, there is a vacuum problem in the fuel system. 

Try to open the fuel cap, and observe what happens with the bulb.


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 10, 2010)

Try to open the fuel cap, and observe what happens with the bulb.[/QUOTE]

done tried that and no luck........


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 10, 2010)

Where is your nearest Husky dealer?
Sounds like some warranty work is in order.


Mike


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 10, 2010)

wow got ta tinkerin with it and its got return from the carb to the tank and it waz pinchd off not letting it flow threw...phew that almost ruined my day lol


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 11, 2010)

other than that great saw for 158 bucks!!!


----------



## GA_Boy (Dec 11, 2010)

told ya  for 45cc it's a feisty little thing, it's a good limber and for smaller debris around the yard.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad it's working for you. That's not a 'primer' by the way. It doesn't spray fuel down the throat for cold starts (like a primer on an old McCulloch, or many modern lawnmowers). It has a choke for the cold-start enrichment function. 

The bulb on your saw is a *purge bulb.* It purges air out of the carb and fuel lines, and excess fuel returns back into the tank. Just give it a press or two the first time you start the saw that day, or after running the tank dry.


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 12, 2010)

huh i didnt know that thanks for the info!


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 12, 2010)

just took it out today and really cut some wood just to have some fun lol


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 12, 2010)

wampler234 said:


> just took it out today and really cut some wood just to have some fun lol



are you pleased with it? what bar and chain did you end up getting for it


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 12, 2010)

yeah its just right for what i was wanting...18 inch bar is what came with it


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 12, 2010)

cool, glad it worked out well, got yourself a nice saw for about the same a bottom line wild thang costs at walmart


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 12, 2010)

now i just need to work on my wood id lol


----------



## v_dub1968 (Dec 12, 2010)

Glad the 445 is working great for you I like mine also. I thought the price was right also.


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 13, 2010)

oo yeah price was just right... 158 bucks you cant beat!


----------



## rangergord (Dec 17, 2010)

wampler234 said:


> oo yeah price was just right... 158 bucks you cant beat!




Thanks for the entertaining and informative thread. I am going to get one of these myself as a second saw. I don't qualify for free shipping and it will cost me almost twice as much to land the saw in Canada. Still it will be a bargain. Here husky saws at the dealer start at $300 and the 445 is $500 new with taxes. So you have an unbeatable deal IMO.


----------



## glenn blevins (Sep 7, 2015)

wampler234 said:


> im glad i asked! i just dont want to drop a bunch of cash on a stihl but i just want an all around good saw to cut my own firewood... is there another saw you guys would suggest


If you really want a good saw go for the husq 445 nice power 18 in bar and will last a long time (just don't loan it out) and the price is around $320


----------

